# Newest Arrivals!



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I got some new arrivals! A pair of black and copper halfmoon plakat dragons. Hopefully, I'll have some fry available from them within a year or so. Die of jealousy! I decided to name the female penny and I haven't named the male. Recommendations welcome!

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/album.php?albumid=535&pictureid=5448

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/album.php?albumid=535&pictureid=5447

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/album.php?albumid=535&pictureid=5446

The male is 2 and a quarter inches long and makes all my others look little. Aren't they beauties???? It's really amazing that I got the pair for 10 bucks. Than, I sold a microworm culture for 9 dollars... I have to say, it was a nice night last night...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you paid 10 bucks for them fish ???? man ; did you get hosed...them's some of the ugliest bettas i ever seen...but to each their own....everybody has different tastes...
best of luck in your breeding endeavors...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

They're prettier in real life. The female is actually really pretty.


----------



## LittleRedFishy (Mar 11, 2012)

Honestly I think I'm just not a fan of the shorter-finned bettas. I think 10 bucks ($5 each) isn't a bad price for them, and good luck breeding them.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I personally love the short finned bettas.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Here's a better pic of him.


----------

